# Puff "classic": smoking while in costumes



## Mouldy_Whig (Sep 22, 2009)

One of my favorite things to do on a Friday night is to smoke while in costume. My wife is a costume designer and I find it most enjoyable to smoke while in costume. We have a wide variety of costumes and whigs, and sometimes it really just heightens the smoking experience to be in authentic costume. Most recently this Friday I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero while in full Benjamin Franklin costume, complete with authenic whig and britches. Pairing the right cigar with the right costume seems to make a lot of sense. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out bigtime.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Never heard of role playing with cigars, but hey whatever works for you. Have you ever played any ex Presidents?


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



tx_tuff said:


> Never heard of role playing with cigars, but hey whatever works for you. Have you ever played any ex Presidents?


Beat me to it!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

:shocked: How about smoking two cigars while wearing two costumes at once? You could be part Benjamin Franklin / part Jack Sparrow lol.

Just teasing you, but this is indeed a very odd post. :ask:

Rev.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

My neighbor Ray dresses up when he smokes all the time.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



scottw said:


> My neighbor Ray dresses up when he smokes all the time.


HAHA wow thats funny as hell.

I personally would fee like such an idiot but if that's the way you best enjoy your cigars than more power to you


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



scottw said:


> My neighbor Ray dresses up when he smokes all the time.


OMG that is to freaking funny!!!! "Holly Smokes Batman"


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

*DUDE!*
Vinnie


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This is amazing. When I see guys in those guayabera shirts and fedora like hats I think they're in costume.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

BE AFRAID........VERY AFRAID!!!!!:smoke2:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



drake.c.w. said:


> This is amazing. When I see guys in those guayabera shirts and fedora like hats I think they're in costume.


Then you wouldn't like my closet! I have my share of Guayabera style shirts and a couple nice Fedora hats.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

:rofl:
this thread is great! Someone needs to make a "what's the strangest thing you've done while smoking a cigar" topic.
I've smoked cigars on halloween..I was a pirate last year. Didn't really feel a connection between the two though. :dunno:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Dude your either crazy/funny as hell or a troll. Are you serious.(Ben Franklin)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Kind of speechless, but LMAO at the same time.


----------



## Mouldy_Whig (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



teoulennon said:


> :rofl:
> this thread is great! Someone needs to make a "what's the strangest thing you've done while smoking a cigar" topic.
> I've smoked cigars on halloween..I was a pirate last year. Didn't really feel a connection between the two though. :dunno:


Pirates smoke cigars all the time. They also drink rum, which is really great. And pillage villages. Pirates are really great, and I don't think people give them as much credit as they deserve for having such an iconic role in cigar culture in general. This is something that was completely left out of the history books. I haven't smoked a cigar in a pirate costume yet, but I can almost guarantee that I will at some point in time. My wife can design outstanding pirate costumes, and then she'll wonder why they smell like cigars the next day.


----------



## Mouldy_Whig (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



tmanqz said:


> Dude your either crazy/funny as hell or a troll. Are you serious.(Ben Franklin)


I am serious of course. We live in a strange world filled with all sorts of fantastic cigar smokers.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This thread is VERY funny, Ben Franklin smoking a cigar!! LOLOLOL!

Mental note: try this.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> I am serious of course. We live in a strange world filled with all sorts of fantastic cigar smokers.


Have you ever dressed up like your wife and smoked? And vice versa?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Are these costumes made for the stage - if so, are there any complaints about the smoke smell from the performers. Or are these your personal costumes?

However you like to enjoy a cigar! I usually smoke with my shirt off......keeps my wife from complaining about the smell in the laundry! Kind of a wookie costume, I guess...

We need some pics! Do you use appropriate era cigar holders? White wigs and all?


----------



## Walking Stick (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Stench said:


> We need some pics! Do you use appropriate era cigar holders? White wigs and all?


Yes. Pics will be required.


----------



## Mouldy_Whig (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



scottw said:


> Have you ever dressed up like your wife and smoked? And vice versa?


Now that's just downright weird.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



scottw said:


> My neighbor Ray dresses up when he smokes all the time.


There are so many things wrong with this picture I dont even know where to begin.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

That is AWESOME!!! Does he have any other costumes??


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

this is gonna be interesting when people start revealing their freaky cigar rituals.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Rookee said:


> this is gonna be interesting when people start revealing their freaky cigar rituals.


What's next, a sub forum regarding best freaky cigar rituals including wigs and costumes? Poll?hwell:


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



scottw said:


> My neighbor Ray dresses up when he smokes all the time.


Batman's "coolness" ratio has just forever been lowered in my eyes...


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



scottw said:


> My neighbor Ray dresses up when he smokes all the time.


<---- NOT Scott's neighbor! :juggle:


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I just really don't know what to say.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

this thread should be stickied :rotfl:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Ohz noez! It's the attack of the plushies!!!!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> One of my favorite things to do on a Friday night is to smoke while in costume. My wife is a costume designer and I find it most enjoyable to smoke while in costume. We have a wide variety of costumes and whigs, and sometimes it really just heightens the smoking experience to be in authentic costume. Most recently this Friday I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero while in full Benjamin Franklin costume, complete with authenic whig and britches. Pairing the right cigar with the right costume seems to make a lot of sense. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out bigtime.


Mind you, Mould didn't just mention this becuase a thread started heading toward Halloween or something. HE STARTED THE THREAD...OUT OF THE BLUE! We're not in Kansas anymore, Toto! No disrespect, but this is the funniest thread I have ever seen...ANYWHERE. As if Ben Franklin weren't enough Scott brings up crossdressing and posts that ridiculous Batman picture. This is just freakin' awesome!

:jaw:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Ray said:


> <---- NOT Scott's neighbor! :juggle:


Sure...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> We live in a strange world


Based on your posts, I'm sure "we" are right.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Although I am sad I got in so late, ignored this thread for so long, & been thouroghly amused by it..... It can only be decribed in 3 letters....

*W............T............F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Ray said:


> <---- NOT Scott's neighbor! :juggle:


Hey neighbor, I mean, Ray. I'm going away for the weekend, can you take in my mail? See you Monday!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



teoulennon said:


> I've smoked cigars on halloween..I was a pirate last year. Didn't really feel a connection between the two though. :dunno:


You must not have been smoking a Bucanero then!

If we had a HOF section this thread would be destined for it.

*Edit:* I just noticed this thread has been linked to by a German forum. :r


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

hilarious!


----------



## Garma (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

*What in God's name have I stumbled into here?!!!!!!!!!!! :scared:*


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This thread is being removed from subscriptions... it has too much potential to rape you when your back is turned.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I like smoking in a orange glow-in-the-dark thong with a crock-pot on my head. It just "feels right"!

I will post some pics up of it in my next review! :mrgreen:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Delsana said:


> This thread is being removed from subscriptions... it has too much potential to rape you when your back is turned.


I don't even know what that means!!!

I like it!:lol:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



madurolover said:


> I like smoking in a orange glow-in-the-dark thong with a crock-pot on my head. It just "feels right"!
> 
> I will post some pics up of it in my next review! :mrgreen:


Please....don't....:tongue1:


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

op2:

Let's keep this thread going til Halloween, then we can all smoke in our costumes and post photos!

op2:


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

That is just by far the coolest thing I have every heard! Halloween in your household must be an absolute blast! I hope your butane lighters don't get too close to your beard and whig wigs.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Mouldy has piqued my curiosity...*

I hope my neighbors weren't looking...










Viva La Raza!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Wow, this thread gets weirder and weirder.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

To the OP,

Please do take care and try not to set yourself on fire.

This is supposed to be a safe endeavor,


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> One of my favorite things to do on a Friday night is to smoke while in costume.... If you haven't tried it, you're missing out bigtime.


Seems you're not alone. Not going to mention any names, but at least one other cigar smoking member at Puff likes to where costumes...in public. :shocked:

Pulled this from a previous thread...

Note to self: Be careful what you post on the internet. It might come back to "haunt" you.

:tease:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Blaylock said:


> Seems you're not alone. Not going to mention any names, but at least one other cigar smoking member at Puff likes to where costumes...in public. :shocked:
> 
> Pulled this from a previous thread...
> 
> ...


Let's just hope the newborn is never exposed to this pic! ound:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This thread is epic!!!!! At least it isnt a repeat of the same 25 questions like i keep seeing lately.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

LOL sorry , he told me that if I've never done it, I've been missing out... I finally put that luchador mask that my sister brought back from Mexico (along with some cigars) to use! Thank you Mouldy. I am free now.

And dude, WTF with BORAT! LOL Is that a cigar in your... oh... nope... that'ssssss...
That's a Moose-Knuckle.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Ok first of all, some pictures just shouldn't be online.
Second, Is that pic who I think it is??? And what does his wife think?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



commonsenseman said:


> ok first of all, some pictures just shouldn't be online.
> Second, is that pic who i think it is??? And what does his wife think?


what has been seen can never be un-seen!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

this thread is awesome! 
next time Im in Chicago I know who im going to get in touch with to herf!!!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Thatnks for that borat-esque pic... I'm now going to gouge my eyes out with a rusty spoon:bolt:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

My wife and I have tears coming out of our eyes... This is really funny...


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I'm gone for two days and this thread just keeps getting better and better!

C'mon Donnie...we want PICS!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This thread, and especially the original post, made me LOL the hardest I have in a while.

Thanks, puffers!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This thread was great... then I got to post 49... :banana: :faint: think I might have to stay away now, who knows what else will come up? :lalala:

But seriously, I have laughed harder at this thread than anything else this week! ound::spit:ound::spit:ound: Why didn't I see this sooner?


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Blaylock said:


> Seems you're not alone. Not going to mention any names, but at least one other cigar smoking member at Puff likes to where costumes...in public. :shocked:
> 
> Pulled this from a previous thread...
> 
> ...


Im now waking up in colds sweats at night, afraid to go back to sleep.
This image is burned into my head.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
bump


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

MOULDY WHERE YA AT BUD! we need you!!!!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



eyesack said:


> MOULDY WHERE YA AT BUD! we need you!!!!


Reminds me of a Barry Manilow song.

Yesterdays a dream, I face the morning crying on the breeze
The pain is calling, oh Mouldy
Well you came and you gave without taking, but I sent you away,
oh Mouldy
Well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking and I need you today,
oh Mouldy......:faint:


----------



## Mouldy_Whig (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Yesterday I was at work (lab) and thinking about cigars and costumes and all of this hooblah, and it got me wondering about something that would be quite a sight. One October day, I carved an extremely large Jack-O-Lantern with a big hole in the bottom so I could stick my head in it and wear it like a pumpkin-mask-helmet (wife's idea, she is in theater and costume design), and I can't beleive it didn't occur to me to smoke a cigar at the time. What a sight that would be. If we carve pumpkins this year, I'm going to make one where the mouth is a hole that will perfectly fit a cigar (up to 52 ring gauge). The idea hit me again later while I was drinking a pumpkin ale and watching a Jack-In-The-Box commercial with the creepy marshmallow head man. That's something to try this season, if you haven't already!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> Yesterday I was at work (lab) and thinking about cigars and costumes and all of this hooblah, and it got me wondering about something that would be quite a sight. One October day, I carved an extremely large Jack-O-Lantern with a big hole in the bottom so I could stick my head in it and wear it like a pumpkin-mask-helmet (wife's idea, she is in theater and costume design), and I can't beleive it didn't occur to me to smoke a cigar at the time. What a sight that would be. If we carve pumpkins this year, I'm going to make one where the mouth is a hole that will perfectly fit a cigar (up to 52 ring gauge). The idea hit me again later while I was drinking a pumpkin ale and watching a Jack-In-The-Box commercial with the creepy marshmallow head man. That's something to try this season, if you haven't already!


You Sir, are what I aspire to be when I grow up! :tu

Seriously though, good to see you can take our light-hearted ribbing with a smile.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This is an Odd Thread but what this thread needs is more pictures and Halloween is coming up so I wonder what this thread will have in store in about a month.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> Yesterday I was at work (lab) and thinking about cigars and costumes and all of this hooblah, and it got me wondering about something that would be quite a sight. One October day, I carved an extremely large Jack-O-Lantern with a big hole in the bottom so I could stick my head in it and wear it like a pumpkin-mask-helmet (wife's idea, she is in theater and costume design), and I can't beleive it didn't occur to me to smoke a cigar at the time. What a sight that would be. If we carve pumpkins this year, I'm going to make one where the mouth is a hole that will perfectly fit a cigar (up to 52 ring gauge). The idea hit me again later while I was drinking a pumpkin ale and watching a Jack-In-The-Box commercial with the creepy marshmallow head man. That's something to try this season, if you haven't already!


Great idea! Everyone should post a Puff "jack o lantern". Put up some prizes......:banana:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> Yesterday I was at work (lab) and thinking about cigars and costumes and all of this hooblah, and it got me wondering about something that would be quite a sight. One October day, I carved an extremely large Jack-O-Lantern with a big hole in the bottom so I could stick my head in it and wear it like a pumpkin-mask-helmet (wife's idea, she is in theater and costume design), and I can't beleive it didn't occur to me to smoke a cigar at the time. What a sight that would be. If we carve pumpkins this year, I'm going to make one where the mouth is a hole that will perfectly fit a cigar (up to 52 ring gauge). The idea hit me again later while I was drinking a pumpkin ale and watching a Jack-In-The-Box commercial with the creepy marshmallow head man. *That's something to try this season, if you haven't already!*


hahaha... I'm sure most people have already. I haven't yet though - maybe I will try it this year! ound:


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Idea! Anyone up for a best "costume while smoking" halloween costume contest?


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

That sounds like a great idea, I'm in! I can't imagine the entries we'd get! :chk


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



DaReallyPoGigolo said:


> Idea! Anyone up for a best "costume while smoking" halloween costume contest?


I think this is a must!:high5:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Got my Borat bathing suit on order.


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

i dress like this when i smoke :banana:


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



tmanqz said:


> Im now waking up in colds sweats at night, afraid to go back to sleep.
> This image is burned into my head.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> bump





tmanqz said:


> Got my Borat bathing suit on order.


Hahahahaha :rofl: :rofl:

That was a custom order baby!

I, uh, did buy the woman's version and well, uh, it didn't provide the necessary 'coverage'.



Mouldy_Whig said:


> Yesterday I was at work (lab) and thinking about cigars and costumes and all of this hooblah, and it got me wondering about something that would be quite a sight. One October day, I carved an extremely large Jack-O-Lantern with a big hole in the bottom so I could stick my head in it and wear it like a pumpkin-mask-helmet (wife's idea, she is in theater and costume design), and I can't beleive it didn't occur to me to smoke a cigar at the time. What a sight that would be. If we carve pumpkins this year, I'm going to make one where the mouth is a hole that will perfectly fit a cigar (up to 52 ring gauge). The idea hit me again later while I was drinking a pumpkin ale and watching a Jack-In-The-Box commercial with the creepy marshmallow head man. That's something to try this season, if you haven't already!


I like it!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Blaylock said:


> Seems you're not alone. Not going to mention any names, but at least one other cigar smoking member at Puff likes to where costumes...in public. :shocked:
> 
> Pulled this from a previous thread...
> 
> ...


I'm gonna remember this Dave.... 



madurolover said:


> Let's just hope the newborn is never exposed to this pic! ound:


To the pic...no, sir...to the real thing...YESSIR! Reminds me I need to do some laundry today to post up for the smoking in costume thread.



eyesack said:


> And dude, WTF with BORAT! LOL Is that a cigar in your... oh... nope... that'ssssss...
> That's a Moose-Knuckle.


OOOOF....



commonsenseman said:


> Ok first of all, some pictures just shouldn't be online.
> Second, Is that pic who I think it is??? And what does his wife think?


My wife...she is #2 prostitute in all of Kazakhstan...she love me of course!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> Pirates smoke cigars all the time. They also drink rum, which is really great. And pillage villages. Pirates are really great, and I don't think people give them as much credit as they deserve for having such an iconic role in cigar culture in general. This is something that was completely left out of the history books. I haven't smoked a cigar in a pirate costume yet, but I can almost guarantee that I will at some point in time. My wife can design outstanding pirate costumes, and then she'll wonder why they smell like cigars the next day.





Mouldy_Whig said:


> One of my favorite things to do on a Friday night is to smoke while in costume. My wife is a costume designer and I find it most enjoyable to smoke while in costume. We have a wide variety of costumes and whigs, and sometimes it really just heightens the smoking experience to be in authentic costume. Most recently this Friday I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero while in full Benjamin Franklin costume, complete with authenic whig and britches. Pairing the right cigar with the right costume seems to make a lot of sense. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out bigtime.











from the OP!

I love it though, obviously.



Cigary said:


> What's next, a sub forum regarding best freaky cigar rituals including wigs and costumes? Poll?hwell:


Gary, I just watched something on the Playboy channel which would likely be the next step....naked fire dancing...meets cigar smoking. You first.



madurolover said:


> I like smoking in a orange glow-in-the-dark thong with a crock-pot on my head. It just "feels right"!
> 
> I will post some pics up of it in my next review! :mrgreen:


I knew it!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

BUMP for the newer members who have never seen this and for the older members to reminisce over. :mrgreen:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Ahhhhh..... Good times. :tongue1:


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

"
*Friends *

Mouldy_Whig has not made any friends yet"

I wonder why???????????????????????????? :wink:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This is a great thread. I still don't know why Photobucket censored my picture of David wearing his Borat bathing "costume". Oh well.

Can't help but wonder what Mouldy's smoking/wearing tonight. 
Thanks for bringing back a good one, Donnie!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Blaylock said:


> Thanks for bringing back a good one, Donnie!


Some things are just too good to die Dave! :r


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Bahaha! This is priceless. Too bad he didn't post pics!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Hahaha this is still a priceless thread!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

OMG this thread was priceless! Thanks for bumping it back up.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



drake.c.w. said:


> This is amazing. When I see guys in those guayabera shirts and fedora like hats I think they're in costume.


hey :x i were guayabera's and fedora hats! not at the same time oddly enough.......... 
:hat:


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Thanks for bumping this. It gave me a good chuckle to start the day.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Never in my life...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

It just goes to show you... Not all trolls are bad. Some can actually bring joy into your life, even if it's only for a short time. :hug:

Here's to you Mouldy Whig! :drinking:

I hope you are enjoying a fine one whilst in your favorite costume of choice as we speak. :lol:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I lawled at this one!!! Good stuff right there!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

LMFAOROFL ... what an amazing thread! 
Thanks for bumping it, Donnie!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

A little kinky but cool. I dress up like a retired mid-Westerner most of the time. My wife likes it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

That's different.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Blaylock said:


> This is a great thread. I still don't know why Photobucket censored my picture of David wearing his Borat bathing "costume". Oh well.
> 
> Can't help but wonder what Mouldy's smoking/wearing tonight.
> Thanks for bringing back a good one, Donnie!


I have to find this past years one with David dressed like Richard Simmons (Yes, Richard, not Gene Simmons). It might be on my work email. Priceless.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I once walked around Universal Studios as the Cat in the Hat smoking a giant cigar and meowing. I got the evil eye from Hulk Hogan. It was a very freeing experience.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



ThomasHudson said:


> I once walked around Universal Studios as the Cat in the Hat smoking a giant cigar and meowing. I got the evil eye from Hulk Hogan. It was a very freeing experience.


LOL!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

thats great, cat in the hat... i would go wolverine. lol. the cigar just fits. haha.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Dang it!:doh: How the heck did I miss this one when I went thru Puff Forum archives?:dunno:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

*Oh Ya!!*

This thread is _still _a freaking riot!!!!!!! ound:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Greatest thread ever!!! Thanks for bumping it.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Bumping this thread because it's halloween hahahaha


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Jesus, talk about night of the living "thread" this one just won't die..

haha classic!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I think its the way ole crusty whig made it sound so normal, kinda like everyone has done it, is thinking about doing it or still doing it. Dressing up in costume to enjoy a cigar had never crossed my mind and now I continue to have nightmares about it...lol!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Mouldy_Whig said:


> One of my favorite things to do on a Friday night is to smoke while in costume. My wife is a costume designer and I find it most enjoyable to smoke while in costume. We have a wide variety of costumes and whigs, and sometimes it really just heightens the smoking experience to be in authentic costume. Most recently this Friday I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero while in full Benjamin Franklin costume, complete with authenic whig and britches. Pairing the right cigar with the right costume seems to make a lot of sense. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out bigtime.


Thats just not right...:tsk:


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



havanajohn said:


> Thats just not right...:tsk:


havanajohn, If you ever leave this forum, can I have your avatar ? mmmmm...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

This is a classic...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

After a rough night










*Hangs head in shame*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

I'm getting tired of buying new fishnets all the time as the ash keeps burning holes in them. Do you know how hard it is to buy them in my size? :evil:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



canuck2099 said:


> havanajohn, If you ever leave this forum, can I have your avatar ? mmmmm...


Can you get P.M.'s ?


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



havanajohn said:


> Can you get P.M.'s ?


Should be able to by now.....can you try ?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

Since Donnie started going "down memory lane". Here's another "classic" from our past. 

Unfortunately, we never did get pictures.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, dave I completely forgot about this one. Thanks for bringing it back up!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Have been looking for this one but could not remember where it was. 

Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



shannensmall said:


> Jesus, talk about night of the living "thread" this one just won't die..
> haha classic!


(Quote from 10-31-2010)

well, I don't normally do two year old requests.... however


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

This thread is bitter sweet for me... I miss some of these guys who used to be here!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

All our Halloween stuff is put away. We should try a "Cigar Santa Clause ' thread. Or follow up here.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I was thinking of taking a pic of me smoking in my Renaissance Festival kilt, but I see that's already been topped and topped again by you weirdos!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Habanolover said:


> I like smoking in a orange glow-in-the-dark thong with a crock-pot on my head. It just "feels right"!
> 
> I will post some pics up of it in my next review! :mrgreen:


You mean like this? /\


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



Bondo 440 said:


> All our Halloween stuff is put away. We should try a "Cigar Santa Clause ' thread. Or follow up here.


Don't lie, I found this picture of you on the internet (since this thread does need a picture after all).


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Great thread :rofl: The OP would fit in great down here. I think people gotta start gotta start upping the ante and posting more pics.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*



tx_tuff said:


> Don't lie, I found this picture of you on the internet (since this thread does need a picture after all).


Aw jeeze. :lol:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: smoking while in costumes*

One of the best threads ever! Love it.


----------

